# Disk Burn Error Ox8002006D



## ssfireman66 (Sep 16, 2006)

I am using a 1.8 GHz PowerPC G5 running 10.4.7.  
I was burning a DVD from iDVD and recieved a multiplexing error.  So I tried to burn my font folder, lots of data, just to see if it was iDVD or the burner.  I then recieved the 0x8002006D error message.  I am able to burn to a CD-R and a CD-RW.  Do I have a bad burner or is it a sofware problem?


----------



## ronbunzl (Sep 28, 2006)

I have a NEW superdrive. Burnt one dvd and now with the 2nd one I tried I got the error code: Ox8002006D. what is this?


----------



## bobw (Sep 28, 2006)

Delete the iDVD plist file

Download Onxy and use it to clear all Caches.

Run Disk Utility from your Utility folder to Repair Permissions

Boot from the OS disc and use Disk Utility to Repair Disk


----------



## acemillion2006 (Nov 24, 2006)

New guy here.
I did what you said in your last post, but it still did not work. Is it a software problem. Tried Sony media, TDk, not working. Same error. CD's are fine.


----------

